# is anyone else seeing this??



## agent A (Mar 26, 2013)

this is what i see when i go to bug trader's profile







could my PC be infected somehow??


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 26, 2013)

nope hes got a sweet lil kitty as his avatar... what'a softy


----------



## agent A (Mar 26, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> nope hes got a sweet lil kitty as his avatar... what'a softy


i figured! he's denying it &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 26, 2013)

A, are you feeling ok man? I dont see what your referring to. I have always had my BugTrader arachnid logo........


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 26, 2013)

You made a thread just to ask about his avatar??? Alrighty then... inch:


----------



## Tony C (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks normal to me.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 26, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> You made a thread just to ask about his avatar??? Alrighty then... inch:


But hey, it ups his post count right? Working hard to reach the #1 blow hard slot. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Mar 26, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> A, are you feeling ok man? I dont see what your referring to. I have always had my BugTrader arachnid logo........


  



angelofdeathzz said:


> You made a thread just to ask about his avatar??? Alrighty then... inch:


because he denied it through PM so i was worried i was the only one seeing that



Tony C said:


> Looks normal to me.


photoshopping my original screenshot doesnt help :lol: &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Tony C (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have photoshop.


----------



## Digger (Mar 26, 2013)

Fluffy kitty with a pretty pink bow? What fluffy kitty with a pretty pink bow?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 26, 2013)

I see it too... The forum messed up my avatar in the past. I think it's just a malfunction.


----------



## Plex (Mar 27, 2013)

I see it as well...... IT'S A CUTE SOFT KITTY?!


----------



## agent A (Mar 27, 2013)

Plex said:


> I see it as well...... IT'S A CUTE SOFT KITTY?!


soft kitty warm kitty little ball of fur

happy kitty sleepy kitty pur pur purrr!!! :wub:


----------



## Birdman (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep Alex it's a little kitty


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, it's a kitty. I was wondering about that, too, but I didn't feel like hosting an interrogation... :detective:


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 27, 2013)

I still don't see it A......


----------



## agent A (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok i see the spider again!! :clap: :lol:


----------



## Plex (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm still seeing the adorable hello kitty-esque kitten. XD


----------



## agent A (Mar 29, 2013)

Plex said:


> I'm still seeing the adorable hello kitty-esque kitten. XD


Its back and forth with me


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 30, 2013)

I think it is a fluffy cute kitty with a hello kitty bow. It goes back and forth


----------



## Mime454 (Mar 30, 2013)

You must have gotten a virus. I hear its spreading on all the furry pron websites.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 31, 2013)

Now it's an eye :lol:


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes the creepy all seeing eye is the symbol of the cult Im starting, all who join, display the eye in your avatar and drink the kool aid get free bugs...


----------



## frogparty (Mar 31, 2013)

Creepy cult huh? I'm in


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry man this cult is for those who aren't already sick and twisted.............


----------



## agent A (Mar 31, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Sorry man this cult is for those who aren't already sick and twisted.............


That automatically excludes me then &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 31, 2013)

A your not sick and twisted your just wierd man, your more than welcome to drink the kool aid.....


----------

